# Joined the M3 owners club



## Echo63 (Dec 7, 2009)

My SF M3 just arrived in the post.
i originally bought it to run a LF P7 head, but after playing with the Mn11 in it, i am loving the nice throwy wall of light it produces.
I dont like the MN11s appetite for 123s, so it will be getting a LF bulb and a pair of AW17500s early next year for guilt free lumens, but i love this light, so i think it might be staying as is for a while.
here it is with the LF head, and a few friends (i know - only one other Incan)





it came with the lanyard ring, but no lanyard, so i made a "Tactical" find it when i drop it lanyard with orange cord, and a glowstickie

to anyone on the fence about the M3, buy one, its a great light.
i just wish i had bought one back when i was doing security work, as it would have worked better than nearly everything i used back then, and been lighter too.


----------



## tonym1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very nice light and collection of friends. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 8, 2009)

tonym1 said:


> Very nice light and collection of friends. Where did you get it from?



I got it from "arewethereyetdad" over on marketplace.
the A2 and L2 also came from the marketplace

the U2 and Kl1/E1e are from a local shop, the L4 from ebay, and the LF head direct from LF


----------



## knightrider (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice M3! I like that older head design a lot.

Just got an M3 myself a couple days ago and couldn't be happier. What a great light! I'm using the MN10 myself. The MN10 battery usage is good enough for me for now. Next will be 2 17500s like you're thinking about doing.


----------



## computernut (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on the new light. The M3 is on my short list of lights to buy.


----------



## RobertM (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new M3! You can't go wrong with any of the Millennium series SF lights. 

-Robert


----------



## donn_ (Dec 8, 2009)

M3 is a great light. Now all you need is one of nailbender's SST-50 D36 drop-ins for it.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 8, 2009)

RobertM said:


> Congrats on your new M3! You can't go wrong with any of the Millennium series SF lights.
> 
> -Robert


 
*+1 :thumbsup:*


----------



## cfromc (Dec 8, 2009)

Congrats to the new owners. I've had one for a while and it is probably the nicest shape and form of any light I own and I have a lot. For me its not practical for EDC due to the size and battery consumption. But it will probably be the last incan I ever sell, if ever. Its companion is a SureFire 9Z with an 1185 bulb at 1000+ lumens. 

The beam shape of the M3, the mix of throw and flood, color rendering, just all are perfect. I run the MN11, bright and white, at least for a few minutes. I have a stockpile of SF123a so it doesn't hurt that much to burn through 3 batteries. But $6 every 20 minutes is still a little *ouch*, especially if it was the only light I had.


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 8, 2009)

donn_ said:


> M3 is a great light. Now all you need is one of nailbender's SST-50 D36 drop-ins for it.



i see he has a clone of the new style head too so i dont need to pull this "classic" head apart, i will be getting one when i get some more lighting funds


----------



## shaynster (Dec 10, 2009)

I just bought a M3 from the Marketplace about 10 minutes ago. What needs done to the light to run 2 AW17500s?

Thanks,
Shayn


----------



## Dioni (Dec 10, 2009)

shaynster said:


> I just bought a M3 from the Marketplace about 10 minutes ago. What needs done to the light to run 2 AW17500s?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shayn


 
You don't need to do anything, but you can use only MN10 on this batt setup.

Bore it to accept 18mm cells, I think is not advisable.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 10, 2009)

Get a Lumens Factory HO-M3 and your set :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Dec 10, 2009)

or then the LF bulbs to M3 [HO-m3 and EO-m3].


----------



## shaynster (Dec 10, 2009)

Cool, Thanks


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 11, 2009)

what does the beam look like on the LF bulbs ? is it still oblong ?


----------



## kelmo (Dec 11, 2009)

Echo63 said:


>



Wow!

Someone who really uses their lights and doesn't baby them! Nicely done!

I love my M3.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 11, 2009)

kelmo said:


> Wow!
> 
> Someone who really uses their lights and doesn't baby them! Nicely done!
> 
> I love my M3.


 
wow.. indeed!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 11, 2009)

There is nothing better than a used looking Surefire to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 12, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> There is nothing better than a used looking Surefire to me :thumbsup:


 


kelmo said:


> Wow!
> 
> Someone who really uses their lights and doesn't baby them! Nicely done!
> 
> I love my M3.


I dont buy them to baby  if it gets dinged, then it gets dinged, so be it.
i dont intend selling any of them, so it wont affect resale

my Novatac is pretty good still, 1 minor ding, and it has been carried every day for about 2 years.

the U2 rode on a duty belt for a while, most of the damage was done by the surefire holster (plastic one with the metal clip)
the L2 was only bought a month or two ago from the marketplace, it did get a few big dings in it when i opened the head up to tighten the heatsink back down (was rattling) - the A2 was included with the L2
the L4 was an EDC for about 3 years, and copped a lot of use, and the E1E/KL1 was riding in my wifes handbag for quite a while got its marks from keys etc.


I will have to get my old 6p out and photograph it then, lots of dings and scratches on it (its gunmetal gray type 2 anodize though)
it rode on a duty belt for around 5 years, in an open topped surefire holster - hardly used (maybe 4 sets of batteries) bit it got scraped across stuff all the time - i might put a malkoff in it and put it to work again sometime soon.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Dec 12, 2009)

If there was an M3 owners club, AreWeThereYetDad would be the commissioner.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 12, 2009)

Echo63 said:


> I will have to get my old 6p out and photograph it then, lots of dings and scratches on it (its gunmetal gray type 2 anodize though)
> it rode on a duty belt for around 5 years, in an open topped surefire holster - hardly used (maybe 4 sets of batteries) bit it got scraped across stuff all the time



I'd love to see that picture  Old 6Ps look great, especially with a few character marks on them. The -GM finishes weren't all that common, either.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 13, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> I'd love to see that picture  Old 6Ps look great, especially with a few character marks on them. The -GM finishes weren't all that common, either.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest








Its not that old, Lexan lens, but a flat sided body with LOTC. and hex head.
i have had it maybe 7 or 8 years, that is the second lens too, the first one got melted after an end to end run, in my work bag one night
the scratches dont show up too well with the silver on gray, if it was black it would look like hell.













Thats an old "Laser Products, Fountain Valley Ca" "Sure-Fire 6P" too, almost mint condition, i found it in a pawn shop one day, and it lives in my knife display case (i collect spyderco knives too) with the E1E with scalloped head (serial A05678)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm loving those pics! :twothumbs

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the photos 

I take it the Laser Products 6P won't be getting the same sort of treatment, then? It looks too shiny and new at the moment 

I have 6Ps with more wear and tear, but it must have taken a fair bit of use to wear down the Type III anodising on that U2. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos
> 
> I take it the Laser Products 6P won't be getting the same sort of treatment, then? It looks too shiny and new at the moment
> 
> ...



That Laser products 6P and the E1E are my only "safe queens"
the 6p has a bit of holster wear on the body knurl, not enough to see, but it has had the rough corners worn a little.

the U2 got carried as a duty light, and an EDC when i was off duty when i was doing security, most of the wear is from the surefire speed holster (V71 ?) as it was getting drawn/replaced maybe 200ish times a night, 7 nights a fortnight, for a few years. there is a bit of damage from being dropped too. 

heres another pic, i got carried away when i bored my A2 for AW Li Ions - started at 240 grit, worked up to 2000 grit, then mothers metal polish on a buffing mop. its almost a mirror polish.


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 21, 2009)

Another proud owner of a M3 here!  Sure packs a punch for its size. Now in search of a M6 Guardian! :devil:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 22, 2009)

Just joined this club myself and couldn't be happier!! :devil: :devil:

I'm a mod junkie - so had my mods on order along with the light itself. LF HO-M3, AW SoftStart, and 17500 cells. Ran it one night stock and couldn't wait to get my 3-level softstart in there. MN10 (1.15A) is okay bulb, MN11 (2.5A) is pretty nice white flood but makes me nervous on primaries. Loving the LF LA - 1.5A on either CR123 or 17500. 

Great compliment lamp for my E1e and A2 when you don't want to carry something big.


----------



## brunt_sp (Dec 23, 2009)

Got mine bored out - ElectronGuru is doing them. Now it's running an LF IMR M3 on IMR18500s. Super sweet


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 23, 2009)

brunt_sp said:


> Got mine bored out - ElectronGuru is doing them. Now it's running an LF IMR M3 on IMR18500s. Super sweet



What was the cost and turn-around time on this? How do you feel the M3 body is now - does it feel any weaker in the thinner areas?


----------



## brunt_sp (Dec 23, 2009)

Mine was not done by ElectronGuru but by another CPF member who I don’t think is still offering the service. My M3 is superb without any detectable weak points. EG has fully evaluated the boring and deemed it to be ok. He charges $23. Here’s the link. :
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236215


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 23, 2009)

brunt_sp said:


> Got mine bored out - ElectronGuru is doing them. Now it's running an LF IMR M3 on IMR18500s. Super sweet


Nice! I love 2x18500 setups.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 23, 2009)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> What was the cost and turn-around time on this? How do you feel the M3 body is now - does it feel any weaker in the thinner areas?


You can replace your M3 body with a Leef or FM, I did it on mine.

Cheers.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 24, 2009)

the possibility of use of two li-ions in the M3 is just amazing!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 24, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> You can replace your M3 body with a Leef or FM, I did it on mine.
> 
> Cheers.



Although those bodies are nice, I did get a 2x18500 C-head body for my C2 and it does change the light a bit. You lose some of the feel of the original design. I eventually went back to the original setup with 16340s regardless of the drop in runtime.

I think I am going to keep my M3 body stock with the posibility of boring out the inside. I did a runtime test with the HO-M3 and AW17500 and got 42 minutes straight runtime on high. That's almost right in line with the mathematical runtime. On low I would get ~90minutes. Really more than enough time for my with other backup options.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 25, 2009)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Although those bodies are nice, I did get a 2x18500 C-head body for my C2 and it does change the light a bit. You lose some of the feel of the original design. I eventually went back to the original setup with 16340s regardless of the drop in runtime.
> 
> I think I am going to keep my M3 body stock with the posibility of boring out the inside. I did a runtime test with the HO-M3 and AW17500 and got 42 minutes straight runtime on high. That's almost right in line with the mathematical runtime. On low I would get ~90minutes. Really more than enough time for my with other backup options.


 
Indeed, but hey! That is a LEEF!  

I have read some topics wich have reported some doubts about a possible weakening in the body next to the o-rings hole after bored.


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 26, 2009)

I think I have one of the first M3's...EVER!!! Unfortunately, it was just the body, so I had to take the bezel off my 918FA (now discontinued BTW). I was able to get an old HA "Laser Products" t/c for it though in fairly nice shape. Now I just need to acquire an old M3 bezel so it's a full fledged vintage M3.

I use the MN10 as well...it's such a well balanced light...I get the willies every time I see Resident Evil and the spec-ops guys have them hanging upside down on there belts...definitely one of the best SF's ever...

Oh, the serial number on the body (with cross-hairs logo BTW) is "A00308" :devil:. Only 307 (theoretically speaking) were made before this one...who knows how many of those 307 made it into the hands of consumers??? Maybe I'll get a pic up this week???


----------



## signal 13 (Dec 27, 2009)

donn_ said:


> M3 is a great light. Now all you need is one of nailbender's SST-50 D36 drop-ins for it.


 
I've really been considering one of those...


----------



## rje58 (Dec 28, 2009)

I just bought an M3 tonight on CPFMP. Can't wait to get it in hand... should be here in a few days.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Dec 29, 2009)

Dioni said:


> Indeed, but hey! That is a LEEF!


 
Huh? Not following. BTW - where would you find a 2x18500 M-head Leef body anyway? 



Dioni said:


> I have read some topics wich have reported some doubts about a possible weakening in the body next to the o-rings hole after bored.


 
I don't think I will bore mine. It's been great as previously described with 2 sets of 2x17500. And I can easily pop-in 3xCR123 primaries and be ready to go as well. Haven't done a primary runtime test yet but I would expect a good hour at full.


----------



## Dioni (Dec 29, 2009)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Huh? Not following. BTW - where would you find a 2x18500 M-head Leef body anyway?


 
I said this because IMO the looses of original design with a Leef body don't matter to me. However, I have never seen a 2x18500 M-head, I was thinking in a some adapter C to M to use M3 head. 



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I don't think I will bore mine. It's been great as previously described with 2 sets of 2x17500. And I can easily pop-in 3xCR123 primaries and be ready to go as well. Haven't done a primary runtime test yet but I would expect a good hour at full.


 
I also think so. Better keeping the original, especially if talking about M-series. We can get good setups with 17mm cells and LF's bulbs.

Cheers,
Dioni


----------



## emitdab (Jan 10, 2010)

M3 was my entry to this crazy world. I loved it so much it was my EDC for two years. Just get pants with bigger pockets. I think people over think things. I still love this light.


----------

